# Where to start



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

My daughter has asked if we could do some hunting during Christmas break, while they are not practicing basketball. I want to go somewhere new since the last couple of times out our normal areas have not produced any game and she would like to grille out some red potatoes with something fresh next week. Looking through some hunting web sights, on where to Hunt in Ohio, Deer Creek pops up a few times as a good place to Hunt Rabbit, and is also supposed to have a population of game birds. 

Since it is not too far from us, an hour and fifteen minutes, I thought about heading down there. I am looking at the ODNR map to get an idea of the area. Making a trip to scout would be the best way for me to get a feel for the area, having never been there, but I am hoping that maybe someone here might be willing to let us know where we should start and a general direction to work our way through the wildlife area to possibly see some rabbits, and or game birds. 

Should we start at the southern most area of the north end, or is the marshy wetland area south of the Lake better? We will be coming in to the area heading South on 207. Thank you for the help.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

We are on the north side of Springfield. Delaware was mentioned as an alternative for rabbits, and possibly some lingering pheasants from the earlier releases. Any thoughts on this area and where to park and try?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't been there in years, but is a very large area, should be maps on the net ODNR like there is for Deer Creek
is there anything around CJ Brown for hunting?? (Buck Creek state park)

the edges of the planted fields would be my guess, I have only went to deer creek the first few days of dove season in the past years


----------



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

The map of delaware does make it look bigger. It is also farther away then deer creek, close is better when taking a younger hunter who wants to be in the field and not in a car riding. We spent a lot of time around Buck creek last year and only saw one rabbit in about 12 trips. Really sad since we probably saw around 30 while camping out there over three trips. Of course all of those were in the no hunting area on the way back to the camp area. This year after 6 trips to the Creek we have not seen anything other then sparrows and cardinals. This is why I have started looking to areas farther away.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

A friend of mine said he used to beagle around Buck Creek Park and kill rabbits. I haven't tried there yet this year though.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

